# What is this "John Deere" on ebay?



## rickpaulos (Nov 25, 2020)

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=114018450516

Skip tooth, ladies bike with a top tube welded on and a repaint.  Anyone recognize the maker/brand?


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 25, 2020)

rickpaulos said:


> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=114018450516
> 
> Skip tooth, ladies bike with a top tube welded on and a repaint.  Anyone recognize the maker/brand?
> 
> View attachment 1307207



I call it an abomination! Huffman fork on a converted girls frame. That's a hard pass. V/r Shawn


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Nov 25, 2020)

$4750.00 ..............................Run Forrest ! Run !!


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 26, 2020)

That added on Schween kickstand had me fooled.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 26, 2020)

I'm thinking there may be a meth problem in Brodhead, KY


----------



## mazdaflyer (Nov 26, 2020)

Someone’s “dream” bike...in your dreams at that price.


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## mickeyc (Nov 26, 2020)

What's the army thing behind it?  Looks like it "might" be actually something...deep fenders, long spring men's seat and actually a man's bike.....


----------



## cds2323 (Nov 26, 2020)

mickeyc said:


> What's the army thing behind it?  Looks like it "might" be actually something...deep fenders, long spring men's seat and actually a man's bike.....




I think it actually is something. Another homemade bike. Looks like a 34-37 Shelby girls bike converted with the removal of one lower tube and the the two parallel top bars added on. Might even be the Shelby girls frame that came with the 20” seat mast, looks kinda tall.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 26, 2020)

The seller has no freaking clue what those are. He's an antique flipper buying junk for a penny and then trying to sell for a silver dollar.


----------



## frankenbike (Nov 26, 2020)

The "military" bike has been for sale for months- never seen anything like it. At $10K probably be for sale for years.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 1, 2020)

""He's an antique flipper buying junk for a penny and then trying to sell for a silver dollar.""

you say that as though it is a bad thing.

looks like he has a lot of sales if you look at his completed listings. most are "best offer accepted". 

my brother does the opposite, he buys things for a penny and sells them for a nickle even when they are worth 50 bucks because he does not use a computer.


----------



## Hukah (Dec 2, 2020)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> ....my brother does the opposite, he buys things for a penny and sells them for a nickle even when they are worth 50 bucks because he does not use a computer.



Tell your brother to call me.


----------

